# Nearly 50% take prescription drugs



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The BBC report that "Half of women and 43% of men in England are now regularly taking prescription drugs, according to the comprehensive Health Survey for England.
Cholesterol-lowering statins, pain relief and anti-depressants were among the most prescribed medicines. The cost to the NHS was in excess of £15bn-a-year."

Most of the Cholesterol-lowering statins and Blood Pressure Control medicines are issued in accordance with Government directives. Is there too much prescribing of these medicines and making patients become drug users? My Father in Law is in his mid 80's and on a cocktail of medicines including statins, with some of them being prescribed to counteract the side effects of the statins.
What can you do if your doctor has a policy of issuing these drugs in line with Government directives but you do not want to take them?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-30411246


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I was the same as your father-in-law, on a cocktail of 14 pills a day for all sorts of things. As you say, some are to counteract the effects of the first set of meds. As we moved 3 years ago, I naturally registered with a new GP. At the first meeting with her, she expressed surprise at the number prescribed. We agreed to attempt to wean me off them slowly over the next year.

Guess what - no high blood pressure, no high cholesterol, and everything else but one (b**g*r*d joints) sorted.

Now, why on earth was I on so many meds?

Colin


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is an enormous international industry spending billions to ensure that as many of us as possible become regular users of their drugs. Much of it spent still in courting GPs. If you think we are bad look across the pond.

Dick


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes and the statistic mentioned underlies one of the great cons, i.e
the amount the NHS is charged for drugs.

The drugs we all take are pence in Europe.

Cliff 8)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Its rumoured that surgeries get a monthly bonus payment for every chronic patient that they look after. So slightly raised blood pressure, on the pill. Border line diabetes....on the pill. Cholesterol slightly up.....on the pill.

Never have I or my wife been advised to what we can do to reduce hypertension, cholesterol or diabetes. No discussion just a prescription issued.
One thing I was shocked about was that once you're on blood pressure tablets then you need them for ever!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

My wife takes a shed load of drugs every day and has done for a good few years now. Last year, she was admitted to hospital and for the first time ever, a prescription drug specialist looked at all the drugs she was taking. Three of them were stopped immediately and two were stopped later after consultation with her GP. What a terrible indictment on GPs. 

I also know people who have gone to their GP with one problem and been given drugs for another with any consultation of life style changes etc. When I cleared out my Father's house after his funeral, it was like a branch of Boots. His GP had just dished out drugs to keep the old boy happy; sad really.

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I had a little laugh when I read this:-


> The BBC report that "Half of women and 43% of men in England are now regularly taking prescription drugs, according to the comprehensive Health Survey for England.
> Cholesterol-lowering statins, pain relief and anti-depressants were among the most prescribed medicines. The cost to the NHS was in excess of £15bn-a-year."


I'm 80 and take no prescription drugs.

I was on statins and if I was still taking them I would also be on pain relief.

It was only when I refused to continue with statins that the extreme pains in my thighs also stopped.
At that point I couldn't climb into the van cab without a stool to assist. Now I don,t need it.

Guess what!
My cholesterol levels are the same as before I stopped the statins.

My conclusion is that there are far more drugs being prescribed than are necessary.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I take four tablets every morning and 12 every night, including statins I think I will be asking fior a review of my meds when I go see the quack on Monday. I know I need my meds for my diabetes but I always took for granted that my GP knew best, now I am not so sure.
I am only 53 and like autostratus above I get pains in my legs (thighs) which only seem to have got worse over the last couple of years as the amount of tablets I have been prescribed has risen.

Jim.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Reason for change by Jimblob44: atroshus spilling


You can get tablets for that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

I took Simvastatin for several years and suffered pains in ankle and wrist joints. After reading about others taking this tablet for cholesterol and suffering likewise, one said he had had his tablets changed to Artovastatin and the pains had ceased. I contacted my gp and eventually switched me from Simvastatin to Artovastatin. The pains went. Best wishes everyone.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I do take prescription medications for high blood pressure, recently ran out of one of the tablets and boy did i know about it. 
Take medication for asthma, but only take preventers for part of the year.
Statins, like Autostratus I no longer take them, my lack of mobility and strength got so bad i thought i had MS couldnt carry baby grandson upstairs, terrible leg pains and difficulty in getting dressed, Cholesterol levels are better since I stopped taking them too!
Grandson now a four year old who takes (small) size 12 in a shoe, could carry him no trouble, not that i ever need to.

Sue


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I was on Simvastatin for years with no problems, then suddenly about 2 years ago started getting severe cramps....

UK GP issued me with Quinine tablets which MAY have helped at times....

but the cramps overall got worse...

GP daughter said to stop Simvastatin for 1 month, cramps went in 72 hours, stayed off for month then after discussion with _Medecin traitante_ (French equivalent of GP) switched to Atorvastatin (French equivalent), no cramps, lower dose cholesterol levels VERY low......

but as others have said, once you start it is hard to stop - numerous Doctors only follow guidelines BUT interactions are well known by PHARMACISTS - it is worth talking to one at length if you have concerns.....

The drug companies have very successfully managed to get their products now described as "essential" by many Governments - they are laughing all the way to the bank......

Sadly, Governments can only go with the advice they are given and the Minister of Health is NOT a Doctor and rarely is AFAIK, they are politicians who are working to a different agenda........

Dave


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Penquin said:


> The drug companies have very successfully managed to get their products now described as "essential" by many Governments - they are laughing all the way to the bank......
> 
> Sadly, Governments can only go with the advice they are given and the Minister of Health is NOT a Doctor and rarely is AFAIK, they are politicians who are working to a different agenda........
> 
> Dave


The Minister may not be a Doctor but that's not necessarily a bad thing. As a number of earlier posts show, GP's are not necessarily the best people to decide on Health matters either. Yet the Politicians claim they are and have given them far more control over spending. GP's are private businesses who claim payment for any additional task they take on. I'd rather the Department of Health took views from across a wider spectrum and we had a national consensus, not a postcode lottery. More power to NICE I say!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

If I dont keep having my drugs I will not keep going. Drugs keep my cancer at bay so there are a lot of people who do need them. We cannot all have fantastic health as some.

steve & ann .............teensvan


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi teensvan
Good for you. However,i had heard, then read about Statins and friends problems,when i was prescribed them i did not even draw on them. Later at a check up i was asked."How are yoy getting on with the pills ? "What pills ?" was the wrong answer,however when i told them of why i did not have them,it was just a shrug of the shoulders.
I REALLY do hope your situation only gets better,stay WELL !! stay LUCKY !!. With all my heart.
Hulltramper.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Quite understandably the concentration now is on prevention and as a result of this means more people take medication. Whilst we may all be popping pills what we don't know is how much money is saved by fewer more expensive interventions? I think it silly to suggest a GP would willy nilly hand out medication just to achieve targets. Medication is usually a balancing act as most, whilst controlling one medical problem are perfectly capable of causing more serious problems elsewhere and I am not talking about pains in the joints caused by statins. The targets set up by Government were more about screening people for various conditions, like high blood pressure or diabetes, rather than an instruction to issue medication. 

David


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> klyne said:
> 
> 
> > I think it silly to suggest a GP would willy nilly hand out medication just to achieve targets.
> ...


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I'm afraid that I'm one of thoughs patients outline in that clinical guide.
4 stents fitted three months ago and now on high does statins, blood thinners ect. I now take a total of seven tablets a day. Thankfully at 67 I don't pay £8 per drug, prescription charge.

Up untill my ? Heart attach I wouldn't take statins. I say ? Heart attack because for me it seemed like a really bad does of indigestion. Any now thank god for the nhs and the brilliant doctors who looked after me. As for statins if that's what it take, I'll keep taking them along with Asprin, ramaprol, candasartin, clopedorol, Omeprazole and what ever else keeps me going. 

Wobby


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Medication is a complex business and we all react differently to different meds.
Until last year I was on a mix including Bendrofluride, Naproxen, Sulphasalazine and Methotrexate.
Suffered Acute Kidney Injury (AKI) and it was reckoned that the Naproxen and Bendrofluride contributed to that!! Both discontinued.
One year on I developed a stone in the kidney - it was decided that Sulphasalazine may have contributed to that. Drug stopped.

So now on Amlodipine (?) and Methotrexate. Plus steriod injections. So far so good.

Unfortunately some of us need the meds to function properly but the side effects can cause or contribute to other conditions.

IMHO the range of drugs, the potential interactions and the individual reaction to meds all conspire to make it almost beyond the GP to cope with despite their best efforts and computer programmes highlighting some interactions.


----------

